# NFA Rules...



## The91Bravo (Oct 13, 2007)

I did a thread search for 'NFA Rules' and came up dry, so here I go.

I have fallen in love with the Remington 870 Breaching gun, and would like to carry one as my backup when boar hunting instead of a handgun.

Question is this:

How difficult is the NFA process for getting a short barrel firearm?

Also interested in a supressor that D.D. makes (from 5th SOTIC), and a 11.5" for my M4. I understand the process is the same for all three items.

Anyone been there, done that for this type of product, and have any suggestions?

thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## Centermass (Oct 15, 2007)

All the info you're looking for is here: 

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/nfa/index.htm


----------

